# My newest arrivals in the Quarantine Tank...Photo Heavy



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

These are all of my newest ones, all are young males except 2 of the leleupi which are females. The 3 leleupi belong to another member on here who will take them after qt time is up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

What species?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

lots Im guessing


----------



## jeffturner83 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey it looks like you ve a huge tank, and that red one is what? nice pics


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

jeffturner83 said:


> Hey it looks like you ve a huge tank, and that red one is what? nice pics


The red one is a Jewel cichlid. They turn strawberry red when spawning.[/list]


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

is number 9 ( below the jewel) a c. moori or a Placidochromis sp? I have two but am unsure. I think they are just blotched/barred moori.


----------



## pelopants (Feb 11, 2009)

how do you post a picture into a forum


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here they are in order.

1-Dragon Blood Peacock
2-Placidochromis Milomo Super VC-10
3-Dragon Blood again, and Leleupi
4-Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
Green Face Intermedius 
5-Albino Eureka Red Peacock
6-Dragon Blood
7-left to right, Leleupi, Albino Eureka Red, OB Peacock, Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
Green Face Intermedius 
8-Hemichromis Bimaculatusciata 
Red Jewel 
9-Bottom blue one is Crytocara Moori Blue Dolphin
10,11,12-Hemichromis Bimaculatusciata 
Red Jewel 
13,14-Dimidiochromis compressiceps 
15-Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius" 
Green Face Intermedius 
16-OB Peacock again
17,18-Again with the Leleupi


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

jeffturner83 said:


> Hey it looks like you ve a huge tank, and that red one is what? nice pics


Surprisingly it's only my 55 gallon qt/holding tank. They will all go into my 180 gallon show tank in about a month


----------

